# Public Liability Insurance



## katoom (Jul 21, 2017)

Howdy!

We now have a house in Tuscany (but do not reside there yet) and we are trying to better understand the insurance aspects of ownership there. We have a quote which does not include coverage of the contents (as we wished) and there is also coverage for third party damage (ricorso terzi) . This policy seems to cover fire and accident damage to the structure as well as damage to neighbouring structures. So far, so good.

The remaining question concerns public liability insurance associated with the house. For instance should a roof tile slide off and injure someone or perhaps someone trips on stairs , or a worker injures themselves on our property or some other case where someone wishes to hold us responsible for their injury we would normally invoke the liability clause of our homeowners insurance and/or umbrella liability insurance.

When we posed this question we were told that such insurance is not available to us because we are US citizens although it is possible they might have meant because we are not Italian residents. Is the type of liability insurance we are seeking commonly available separately, perhaps as an umbrella policy, Perhaps our agent is misinformed and it is only this company (UnipolSAI) that does not offer liability insurance to stranieri? 

In any case, your thoughts and experiences would be of interest to us, thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.genialloyd.it/GlfeWeb/altre-polizze/assicurazione-casa/rc-proprietario-inquilino.html

I think you want that. But to be honest I don't I know anybody with any insurance. Many people if it's not required for the mortgage aren't going to bother with insurance.


----------



## katoom (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for your reply!

However, I still cannot figure out if a foreign resident can acquire the insurance on an Italian property.
Looking through the contract it seems that these policies are intended for Italian residents and to get a quote on an Italian property I also need to supply an Italian permanent residence address.


In addition, from the contract:
"LEGISLAZIONE APPLICABILE AL CONTRATTO E FORO COMPETENTE
Il contratto di assicurazione Casa è regolato dalla Legge italiana e il Foro competente è quello del
luogo di residenza del Contraente."


I will need to contact them directly and hope that my feeble Italian language skills will be sufficient. Or try to convince one of my Italian friends to help me as they have done so often.

Thanks again!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

All that means is the contract is governed by Italian law. Normally all contracts written in Italy would say that. The same way UK contracts say the UK. Or other countries.

Both parties could agree to use a certain countries laws and courts. You'll often see contracts written under UK law when it covers countries with questionable legal systems.


----------

